# Egg Share @ The Lister



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

When you go to the initial consultation at the Lister as an egg share donor, do they actually weigh and measure you, or ask you for your weight and height?

TIA

Claire


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Claire,

I wasnt weighed or measured at the lister when i went for my consultation. You do need to have the correct bmi so maybe if you are on the border they may weigh and measure you just to be sure.

L xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Hi

Thanks for replying, I just wondered what happens to be honest lol. Not bothered about all the TVS's and being prodded and poked, but hate getting on scales! Silly I know.

Thanks

Claire


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Claire.

Just to add to what Leanne has said, I did get weighed (althought not measured). This was because I had banished scales from my bathroom for a long while in fear of what I might find, and therefore had no idea what I weighed.
Conversely I have known for many years that I am exactly 157 centimetres. Don't ask me how I came by that particular piece of mostly useless information though, becuase the reaosn is lost in the midsts of time.

In short, if you know your weight and height, they probably won't take them.


----------



## shupa (Jul 14, 2004)

They didn't weigh me either, just asked my weight and height. I already knew what my BMI was too, so told them that as well...

Jo.


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Thanks Caz and Shupa, I know all my stats including my BMI, so thats really helpful

Claire x


----------

